# Sportfest-Schulaufgabe



## grzfug (22. Apr 2010)

Hi leute! es handelt sich um folgende aufgabe:

Jedes Jahr veranstaltet das KKG ein alternatives Sportfest, wo sich die Schüler der Klassenstufen 5 bis 10 in einem 4-Kampf messen. Die vier Sportarten sind:


-	Watussi-Springen
-	Biathlon
-	Hindernisstaffel
-	Medizinballstoß	 


Bisher haben die Sportlehrer im Anschluss an den Wettkampf eine Rangliste per Hand erstellt und errechnet, wer in jeder Disziplin bzw. in allen Disziplinen gewonnen hat. Dieses Jahr wollen wir es ihnen etwas leichter machen, indem wir ihnen ein Programm zur Verfügung stellen, wo sie auf eine bequeme Weise die Daten der Teilnehmer eingeben können und das Programm alle erforderlichen Ranglisten berechnet und entsprechende Urkunden ausgibt.

Folgende Eingabe Parameter soll das Programm verarbeiten können:

-	Name des Schülers
-	Mannschaftsname
-	Namen der Mannschaftsmitglieder (bis max. 6 Stück)
-	Angabe der Klassenstufe
-	Klasse (a, b, c)
-	Punkte jeder Person in den 4 Disziplinen (eine Person muss an allen Disziplinen teilnehmen, sonst wird sie disqualifiziert)

Folgendes soll das Programm leisten:
-	Summation der Punkte einer Person über alle vier Disziplinen.
-	Summation der Punkte einer Mannschaft über alle vier Disziplinen.
-	Summation der Punkte einer Mannschaft einer Disziplin.
-	Rangliste der einzelnen Personen für jede einzelne Disziplin.
-	Rangliste der einzelnen Personen über alle vier Disziplinen.
-	Rangliste der Mannschaften für jede einzelne Disziplin.
-	Rangliste der Mannschaften über alle vier Disziplinen.

Zusatzaufgaben (schön wäre):
-	Ausdruck von Urkunden für jeweils die ersten drei Plätze.
-	Auswertung/Vergleich der Turniere verschiedener Jahre.

Bewertet wird:
-	Entwicklung/Vorüberlegungen/Kommentierungen des Programms (nicht ohne Vorüberlegungen und Planung an die Aufgabe herangehen!!!!)
-	Korrektheit/Konsistenz des Programms.
-	Bedienfreundlichkeit für den User.
-	Strukturierung/Aufbau entsprechend der Konventionen der OOP.


Wer kann mir bitte ein Programm dazu schreiben?
kommentare und anmerkungen sind erwünscht ^^


----------



## Gonzo17 (22. Apr 2010)

grzfug hat gesagt.:


> Wer kann mir bitte ein Programm dazu schreiben?



:shock:

Ich glaub da wirst du auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen. Das erfordert ja schon ein bisschen Zeit. Wieso versprichst du denn deinen Lehrern ein Programm, wenn du es selbst nicht schreiben kannst?


----------



## Final_Striker (22. Apr 2010)

Vllt kannst du ja den fragen, der hatte ja schon was angefangen: http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/98898-java-turnierprogramm.html


Ansonsten ist das was für die Jobbörse: Jobbörse - java-forum.org


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Apr 2010)

grzfug hat gesagt.:


> Bewertet wird:
> -	Entwicklung/Vorüberlegungen/Kommentierungen des Programms (nicht ohne Vorüberlegungen und Planung an die Aufgabe herangehen!!!!)
> -	Korrektheit/Konsistenz des Programms.
> -	Bedienfreundlichkeit für den User.
> ...



:lol::lol::lol:
Was hast du vor? Das Programm als das eigene Abgeben?! Glaubst du ernsthaft, wenn das jmd macht, dass du dann noch den SourceCode bekommst . Nach diesem Post, würde ich (wenn ich es machen würd) JNI verwenden. (=> das bedeutet du bekommst zusätzlich noch eine in C++ erstellte Bibiliothek die eingebunden wird und für die Funktionalität gebraucht wird ;-) )
... oder mittels Launch4J verpacken 

Immerwieder diese dreistigkeit, leute kommen ins Forum und erwarten einfach, dass wir nichts besseres zu tun haben, als für sie ein Programm für umsonst zu schreiben.


----------



## w0ddes (23. Apr 2010)

Also an und für sich würde mich es interessieren das Programm zu schreiben bzw dabei zu helfen .. 

Aber ich seh' grade keinen Nutzen für mich darin und es würde wohl doch zu viel Zeit kosten. Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht aber die dreistigkeit ist schon bisschen heftig


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Apr 2010)

w0ddes hat gesagt.:


> Also an und für sich würde mich es interessieren das Programm zu schreiben bzw dabei zu helfen ..



mit 2terem hätte ich auch kein Problem gehabt



> Aber ich seh' grade keinen Nutzen für mich darin und es würde wohl doch zu viel Zeit kosten. Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht aber die dreistigkeit ist schon bisschen heftig



Jup, vor allem weil es den Anschein erweckt, als wolle er es bei seinen Lehrern präsentieren, als ob er es selbst geschrieben hätte und vllt dadurch noch iwelche Pluspunkte bekommt. Wenn er ein Programm ohne Copyright-Anzeige drauf haben will, dann kann er dafür ruhig ordentlich was zahlen


----------



## grzfug (25. Apr 2010)

ja ich würde euch auch natürlich was zahlen !!! bitte macht mir preisvorschäge!!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Apr 2010)

Nun ja, soetwas orientiert sich auch in dem Punkt: willst du das Programm für dein eigenes Ausgeben? (Copyright-entfernung?)

Ich weis nicht wie das andere händeln, aber wenn ich das machen würde, würde ich das denke nicht open-source händeln, willst du es open-source + Copyright-entfernung würde mein Preis schonmal steigen.

Preisvorstellungen sind bei jedem anderster. Am besten wäre, du schreibst, wieviel du bereit bist auszugeben und evtl. ijmd hier ist bereit für diesen Betrag dir das Programm zu schreiben.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## grzfug (26. Apr 2010)

macht mir einfach ein angebot und ich guck nach ob es nachvollziehbar ist.
denkt dran: ich bin noch schüler ^^


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Apr 2010)

Wie gesagt: Willst du das ganze mit Copyright entfernung. Willst du den kompletten sourcecode? Wie gesagt jeder händelt das anderster. Aber das wären zusätzliche Kriterien die zumindest bei mir in die Preisfindung mit einfließen würden. 

Du schreibst selber: "denkt daran: ich bin noch Schüler". Du willst hier aber ein nicht gerade kleines Programm, wo ich glaube, schon einiges an Zeit reingehen wird. Insofern wäre es sicher nicht wirklich billig. Du musst doch ungefähr eine Vorstellung haben, wieviel du bereit bist auszugeben.


----------



## ARadauer (26. Apr 2010)

mit swing gui oder soll das eine konsolen anwendung werden?



> ja ich würde euch auch natürlich was zahlen !!! bitte macht mir preisvorschäge!!


Das kannst du dir sowieso nicht leisten, aber wenn ich Zeit hätte was ich nicht habe... mhn € 1000,-- bzw weil du noch Schüler bist € 999,-- ;-)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Apr 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> mit swing gui oder soll das eine konsolen anwendung werden?


oder swt ?



> Das kannst du dir sowieso nicht leisten, aber wenn ich Zeit hätte was ich nicht habe... mhn € 1000,-- bzw weil du noch Schüler bist € 999,-- ;-)



 deswegen sage ich, er soll sagen was er bereit ist auszugeben ;-). Vllt ist ja jmd so nett und schreibt es ihm mit Schülerrabatt.


----------



## Gästefreund (27. Apr 2010)

Jetzt übertreibt doch nicht, so schwer ist das nun auch nicht zu schreiben. Sollte in nen paar stunden erledig sein. (30 - 60 Euro?)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Apr 2010)

Gästefreund hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt übertreibt doch nicht, so schwer ist das nun auch nicht zu schreiben. Sollte in nen paar stunden erledig sein. (30 - 60 Euro?)



Wenn du es für 30-60€ machst, dann nimm den Auftrag entgegen. Das wird einige Stunden beanspruchen zudem will er, da bin ich nach wie vor fest der Meinung(zumal er es nie dementiert hat), das ganze als seinen Code ausgeben und dem Lehrer als sein Produkt verkaufen, insofern kommt da eine Copy-right-entfernung dazu => Copyright-entfernungen sind nie günstig. Aufgrund dieser Meinung würde er auch nicht günstig den SourceCode bekommen.

Wie gesagt: wenn du bereit bist, dann hilf ihm für 30-60€, ich weis, dass ich das nicht tun würde. Mein Preis wäre sicherlich auch 3 bis 4 stellig.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Apr 2010)

Ich denke nicht das es verkauft werden soll an den Lehrer sondern das es eine Projektaufgabe ist die gelöst werden soll:



grzfug hat gesagt.:


> Bewertet wird:
> -	Entwicklung/Vorüberlegungen/Kommentierungen des Programms (nicht ohne Vorüberlegungen und Planung an die Aufgabe herangehen!!!!)
> -	Korrektheit/Konsistenz des Programms.
> -	Bedienfreundlichkeit für den User.
> -	Strukturierung/Aufbau entsprechend der Konventionen der OOP.



Das macht sonst keinen Sinn - welcher Sportlehrer interessiert sich schon für Pattern


----------



## ARadauer (28. Apr 2010)

> insofern kommt da eine Copy-right-entfernung dazu => Copyright-entfernungen sind nie günstig.


Übertreiben wir mal nicht... es geht hier um eine kleine Hausübung...

Früher hätt ich das auch für € 50 gemacht.. früher hab ich mir solche Sachen ausgedacht und einfach programmiert... für nix... macht ja spaß.. aber heute nach eineme harten Arbeitstag ... da ist ein eine Stunde schon etwas teurer ;-)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (28. Apr 2010)

Mit verkaufen meine ich: Es darstellen, als ob er es selbst programmiert hätte. Es soll Sportlehrer geben die nebenbei Informatik machen, es soll sogar Lehrer geben die etwas von Programmierung verstehen (ich glaube aber, dass ist ein Mythos :lol


----------



## Tomate_Salat (28. Apr 2010)

Ausversehen auf Zitieren statt auf Editieren geklickt 



ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Übertreiben wir mal nicht... es geht hier um eine kleine Hausübung...
> 
> Früher hätt ich das auch für € 50 gemacht.. früher hab ich mir solche Sachen ausgedacht und einfach programmiert... für nix... macht ja spaß.. aber heute nach eineme harten Arbeitstag ... da ist ein eine Stunde schon etwas teurer ;-)


Du bist nicht der einzigste Arbeitstätige hier ;-)


----------



## grzfug (3. Mai 2010)

übertreibt mal nicht!! von wegen 1000€

wie lange kan dass denn schon dauern!? und das soll ja kein job für euch sein, dass ihr dann nicht zur arbeit gehen sollt, sondern eine nebenbeschäftigung falls euch das programmieren mit java spaß macht!!

ich hab mir sogar gedacht dass es kostenlos gemacht wird. naja ich wäre sogar bereit vllt 30€ zu geben aber nicht mehr! da ist mir das geld doch zu schade als es irgendwelchen halsabschneidern zu geben:autsch:


also ist jemand interessiert?

und was ist daran so schlimm den sourcecode rauszugeben? ich werde ihn einmal zeigen und dann sieht es niewieder irgendein mensch


----------



## ARadauer (3. Mai 2010)

naja ich wäre sogar bereit vllt für 500€ zu machen, aber nicht weniger! da ist mir meine freizeit doch zu schade als irgendwelchen faulen schülern ihre hausübung zu machen... ;-)

Aber ich verstehe schon, dass dir das zu viel ist, du suchst ja auch niemanden der das hauptberuflich macht, sondern jemanden der noch Schüler ist und in seiner Freizeit Spaß daran hat... wundert mich eigentlich, dass sich da niemand meldet... gibt immer wieder Anfänger die nach Aufgaben fragen...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Mai 2010)

grzfug hat gesagt.:


> wie lange kan dass denn schon dauern!?


Bis es fertig ist



> und das soll ja kein job für euch sein, dass ihr dann nicht zur arbeit gehen sollt, sondern eine nebenbeschäftigung falls euch das programmieren mit java spaß macht!!


ich denke jeder der hier ist hat spaß am programmieren, trotzdem sind viele berufstätig. In der Freizeit mache ich trotzdem oft lieber alles andere als Programmieren.



> ich hab mir sogar gedacht dass es kostenlos gemacht wird. naja ich wäre sogar bereit vllt 30€ zu geben aber nicht mehr! da ist mir das geld doch zu schade als es irgendwelchen halsabschneidern zu geben:autsch:


viel Glück, aber ich glaube hier wirst du wenige finden, die dir das umsonst machen. Als halsabschneider lasse ich mich hier aber nicht bezeichnen. Für deine Aufgabe müsste ich eigene Projekte einstellen, ab dann endet für mich die Freizeit und diese Zeit wollte ich bezahlt haben. So funktioniert wirtschaft, Dienstleistung gegen Bezahlung!



> und was ist daran so schlimm den sourcecode rauszugeben? ich werde ihn einmal zeigen und dann sieht es niewieder irgendein mensch


Prinzipiell nichts, meine Programme die ich hobbymäßig schreibe(fertigstelle) sind sogar immer opensource, kostenlos und frei zur verwendung. Doch hier wird für mich eine Dienstleistung/Kauf betrieben. Der SourceCode gehört erstmal mir, schon alleine aus Copyright-schutz! Willst du diesen haben führt das zu einem aufpreis. Soetwas ist durchaus gang und gebe. Von den wenigsten Produkten auf deinem Rechner hast du den sourcecode(Ich bezweifle dass du von gekauften den SourceCode hast.) 

Dennoch wünsche ich dir viel Glück beim finden eines Programmieres der dir dies umsonst macht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Firestorm87 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zwar ebenfalls berufstätig, bin jedoch noch Azubi und Student, weswegen Ich auch solch kleinen Aufgaben hin und wieder mal als Taschengeldaufbesserung mache....

Allerdings fass Ich das Angebot von 0-30€ eher als Beleidung auf, als alles andere...
Denn das ist keine Aufgabe die man in 10-15 Minuten erledigen kann!

Du würdest doch für meinen Werkunterricht auch nicht für Lau eine Holzpuppe schnitzen, nur weil du Spaß am schnitzen hast, oder?


----------



## y0dA (4. Mai 2010)

grzfug hat gesagt.:


> übertreibt mal nicht!! von wegen 1000€
> naja ich wäre sogar bereit vllt 30€ zu geben aber nicht mehr! da ist mir das geld doch zu schade als es irgendwelchen halsabschneidern zu geben:autsch:


Also nach diesem Statement ist doch eh alles geklärt - selbst keine Ahnung und auch nicht die Motivation aber andere sollen nur fleißig machen und ihm am Besten noch bezahlen für die tolle Aufgabe.

Ganz schwach.


----------



## grzfug (10. Mai 2010)

sooo leutz

jetzt ist hier mal ein schlussstrich.

ich suche jemanden, der lust auf programmieren hat, und zwar für UMSONST!! ihr sollt nicht extra euren job kündigen und von hartz IV leben und dann versuchen im internet durch java programmierung zu leben. 

jetzt braucht ihr auch nicht noch 5 mal zu schreiben, dass es ok für euch wäre und dass ich dabei nur schwer leute finden werden werde. ich weiß es!!

ALSO: WER HAT LUST AUF PROGRAMMIEREN, UND WILL MIR DABEI EINEN MEGE GEFALLEN TUEN?? 
EIN HOHES TRINKGELD GIBT ES SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH AUCH!!
(nur dass meine vorredner nicht mit bezahlung nerven. ich bezahle nämlich nicht für diesen job, ich gebe eni trinkgeld)

mfg

grzfug


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mai 2010)

Ich zerstöre dir mal deine Luftblase:
Ich unterstelle mal jedem aktiven Mitglied des Forums hier: er hat Spaß am Programmieren. Aber glaubst du wirklich, jeder von uns wartet nur darauf das hier jmd mit einer Projektidee ankommt? Bezeichnest uns als Halsabschneider, weil wir für unsere Arbeit entlohnt werden wollen?! Ich unterstelle auch mal: jeder hat zuhause so seine eigenen kleinen/großen (Java-)Projekte an denen er/sie hin und wieder arbeiten möchte. Jetzt soll er diese Unterbrechen um dir einen Gefallen zu tun...für ein Trinkgeld?

Also, wo bleibt die Motivation dir einen Gefallen zu tun? Warum sollte ich eigene Programmierprojekte unterbrechen oder meine sonstige Freizeit dafür opfern?

Mein Tipp: Kauf dir en Buch, lerne Java, bei fragen bzgl. Umsetzungen schreibst du hier ins Forum, da hilft man dir umsonst ;-). Ist wahscheinl. schneller, als dass du hier jmd findest ders dir Programmiert

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mai 2010)

nach der Logik würde ja auch niemand für einfache Tipps die eigenen Projekte unterbrechen, ergo wäre das Forum tot..


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mai 2010)

Jz vergleichen wir mal den Zeitaufwand für Tipps und die für ein komplettes Projekt. Außerdem stehst du beim "tipps" geben nicht unter iwelchem Zeitdruck o.ä. 

Zudem bekomme ich ja auch etwas vom Forum zurück: wenn ich ein Problem habe, wird das i.d.R auch beantwortet, was der Leistung entspricht, die ich investiert habe ;-)

ergo Forum lebt

*Anmerkung* Außerdem legst du meine >Logik< falsch aus. Das aktiv sein im Forum kann auch außerhalb des Projektes stattfinden, weil man gerade Zeit oder Spaß dran hat anderen zu helfen. Es sollte klar sein, dass es mir hier zieml. stark um den zeitlichen Aspekt, den ein komplettes Projekt mit sich zieht und dafür muss ich Freizeit opfern ... auch wenn ich das Projekt "etappenweise" angehe.


----------



## Nicer (17. Mai 2010)

> Aber ich verstehe schon, dass dir das zu viel ist, du suchst ja auch niemanden der das hauptberuflich macht, sondern jemanden der noch Schüler ist und in seiner Freizeit Spaß daran hat... wundert mich eigentlich, dass sich da niemand meldet... gibt immer wieder Anfänger die nach Aufgaben fragen...



das würde auf mich zutreffen , bin Fortgeschrittener , suche aber immer aufgaben zum Üben.

aber SOWAS ? also solch eine Dreiste Aktion kannich beim besten willen und der besten Bezahlung nicht unterstützen. Ausserdem kommt bei mir IMMER ein Copyright drunter 

soviel dazu

...


----------



## Jango (17. Mai 2010)

... warum schließt eigentlich keiner diesen Mist hier? Maki, die Superschluse im Urlaub?


----------



## Nicer (17. Mai 2010)

Das wäre echt eine Maßnahme , auch wennich den letzen vorwerfenden Post gemacht habe ^^


----------

